# 10 Reasons why your dog's haircut costs more than yours



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I thought this was cute, and soooooooo right! Anyone else who is a groomer will totally understand!



10 Reasons why your dog’s haircut cost more than yours! 

You don’t go for 8 weeks and NEVER wash or brush your hair.

Your hairdresser doesn’t have to CARRY you back and forth, kicking and screaming to the sink.

Your hairdresser doesn’t wash and clean your rear end and give you a sanitary trim!

Your hairdresser doesn’t clean your ears!

Your hairdresser doesn’t have to remove the boogies from your eyes. You sit still.

You don’t bite & scratch your hairdresser.

Your hair cut doesn’t include a manicure and pedicure.

Your hairdresser only washes and cuts hair on your head!

You don’t decide to do an Operatic Solo at the top of your lungs and encourage all other patrons to join in!

The likelihood of you peeing or pooping while your hair is being cut is slim.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

That's great! Anyone have any additions to add to this one. 

One that I can think of...is The groomer DOES NOT have hours to demat a dog. Time is Money!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Very good!! LOL


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

That was great! :biggrin1:


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

* At the end of the session, no one asks "was she good?"


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh this is so very, very funny! Thank you for sharing! Priceless!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound:


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

gelbergirl said:


> * At the end of the session, no one asks "was she good?"


I don't know I ask that whenever my son gets a hair cut ound:


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol!


----------

